

Tell HN: One key selling point Microsoft has over Apple: freedom of choice - hoodoof

Microsoft doesn&#x27;t seem to push this very hard but one of the key reasons to go Windows instead of Apple is freedom of choice.<p>Want to buy HP?  You can.<p>Want to put together your own machine? Yep - that&#x27;s good with Microsoft.<p>Want to install on your existing machines?  No problem, Microsoft has your back.<p>It&#x27;s not a selling point that Microsoft pushes very hard.
======
mindcrash
One key selling point Linux has over everything else: ultimate freedom of
choice. Freedom of what hardware you use, and freedom of what pieces of
software you can use _and_ modify up to the level of source code to piece
together your own personal user experience.

Which makes your point what, exactly?

------
matthewarkin
This selling point also causes many of the issues Microsoft and Windows is
known for. With choice comes compatibility issues with often leads to crashes
and blue screens.

Apple can ensure the latest version of their OS and Apps work on all their
supported machines and hardware configurations. This sort of testing and
assurance is nearly impossible for Microsoft

------
svisser
Interesting argument given that Microsoft is known for embrace, extend and
extinguish.

~~~
Zekio
Lately tho, they have changed their approach to a more user oriented one

